# Whats the Best Trail cam on the market?



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a new digital trail camera and was wondering what cams people had the most luck with. Im thinkin about a cuddeback.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

If you have the money to kill, go for it.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

My only experience is with the cabela's brand from moultrie. It was a 6 mp with a viewer. It had to be returned 2x and then I gave up on it. I will get a new moultrie or a cuddeback this fall.

Edited.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool it down a little guys.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Kuhm Bah Yah...
Kuhm Bah Yah...

Play nice or don't play at all...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Moultries are good. My only gripe with them is the slow trigger/shutter time, but this is an easy fix. Shoot for angling shots, dont set em up to take shots perpendicular to the target area. Or, chop some apples up and mash em into the ground in front of the camera. Anything to get the target to slow down and spend more time in the sensor area. Also, the cheap bungee straps used to hold it to a tree are exactly that, cheap and crap. Otherwise, they work great, take good quality photos, fairly decent on batteries and you can get 2-3 depending on model to one cuddeback.

If you got the money though, id get a cuddeback.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Pm's sent to a couple of you. I decided just to get rid of the words exchanged that didn't relate to the topic.

Thanks guys!

As for the topic at hand! I agree with the posts about if you have the cash throw down for the best!

Mike


----------



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not familier with most of the other brands. But I would stay away from Bushnell. I'm on my 4th one. Just got it out for the first time and this one seems to work. All my other ones had different problems with them and I had to send them in at my expense and wait 2 to 3 months to get a new camera back! I will never buy another bushnell camera again!


----------

